# problemas con la red y modulos

## cabeto14

hola. recién instalo gentoo y me encuentro con que la interfaz de red eth0 no esta creada, no la reconoce. esto creo que se debe a que al parecer no hay ningún modulo cargado. cuando hago lsmod no me aparece ningun modulo en la lista. como puedo solucionar este problema?¿en que parte de la instalación me pude haber equivocado?  gracias.

nota: al parecer mi tarjeta de red necesita el modulo atlc1 y este se encuentra en mi sistema en /usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo/drivers pero sin compilar.

----------

## DONAHUE

Editar menuconfig:  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> [*] Network device support  ---> 
> 
> --- Network device support
> ...

 a continuación, ejecute

```
make modules && make modules_install

modprobe atl1c

ifconfig -a

ifconfig
```

----------

## cabeto14

si muchas gracias ya estaba volviendo a compilar el kernel. algo me decía que era por ahí mi problema. gracias

cualquier cosa vuelvo a publicar

----------

## tomk

Movido de Installing Gentoo a Spanish.

----------

